# I am a dead man...



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Well as you know thursday i enjoyed four great habanos
(pl pc, slr pc, boli rc, and party short)

and today i had this selection
pl pc
monte # 5
party 898

and to top that off tonight i found a nice spot to enjoy the early 70's
romeo y julieta that drill gifted me

Guys i'm so screwd it's ... just bad news
not only that i have a 

punch punch
punch petite punch
VR famosos
a San Cristobal pc (i believe thats the size)
and a boli pc waiting for me.

this is very very bad news


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah maybe for your credit but GREAT news for you. HEHE

Sounds like you had a good time and are headed down the right path man, xcellent smokes you had tonite. What'd you think of the 70's RyJ? I'm curious to know.

Good for you bro!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i thought it was going to be extremely mild
and to my surprise it tingled my tongue,
tasted pepper and lots of earthiness...

there was also something definately different about it
probably the 20 plus years! haha


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Some excellent sticks you listed there.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

how many pizza delivery jobs are you holding down to afford all that?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those are some great tasting sticks in you list there.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

man where are you getting all these great smokes
I had a monte 5 the other day and really enjoyed it
how'd you like that one?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> Guys i'm so screwd it's ... just bad news
> not only that i have a
> 
> punch punch
> ...


Come on over baby, WHOLE lotta moochin goin on, lol. You need to pace yourself my young padawan...Use a credit card and order from JR's closeout lines. And then top it off with ONE havana.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

it's not even that,
it's that my older brothers of the leaf are setting me up for destruction.
i'm in trouble, thats all i can say.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Hey tecno... Did you figure out which San Cristobal you had. The El Principe is their pc and it is one terrific, way-too-short smoke. I have a box in the new coolidor and also some for rapid consumption. I haven't yet figured out what elusive description seperates this from other ISOM pc's, but I most definitely like it!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you all should've seen the goofy grin on his face when he left!! 

he had a small box FULL (i think the box was the RyJs from the 70s that drill brough) of cigars when he left....

i do believe the SC is an el principe (which is damn near identical to the boli cj and monte #5 and party short and rascc).

i'll post photos later today.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

so the grin was a little goofy.
i'm sorry, i was just overcome with joy, that is all.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nah, i think it's just your face...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

what you really need to know is, i had that goofy grin because i crapped my diapers so bad from that 898 that it was running down my leg and i was trying to make sure no one could see it and would pay attention to my face rather than the problem that was at hand.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Fabulous sticks. When you are ready to sell off a kidney to buy more cigars, let me know...I may have a buyer.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> what you really need to know is, i had that goofy grin because i crapped my diapers so bad from that 898 that it was running down my leg and i was trying to make sure no one could see it and would pay attention to my face rather than the problem that was at hand.


:r I wish we had a picture of that! Wait. No I don't. u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You smoked as many Habanos in a weekend as I've smoked in my life! LOL!

Good for you, enjoy them!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PHOTOS!!

my wife asked me how many cigars i had... i ended up counting 6.
started off with a very old *(70s) Party Londres Finos* gifted by Kerry (drill - too damn generous).
he then handed me a *'91 SLR Lonsdale* (since i handed out a - young in comparison - '03 slr pc)
*punch punch*
*'90 ERDM Demi-Tasse*
*rascc* (from drill again - date unknown)
*el principe*


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

that SCdH is an El Principe....smoke that on a FULL stomach Blake...and you did have a goofy smile on your face, but thats understandable.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Greg and Mike, you guys should drag Tecnorobo to the Socal herf in July. Its gonna be cool getting to know you guys in person .


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

haha oh man i'd love to come but i'm not sure what my parents would think if greg and mike came stoppin in my house and kidnapped me to go smoke some stogies with em..

well my mom would flip atleast.
my dad would probably say something like- "sounds like a helluva time!"


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Great Photos..... looks like a fun time was had by all.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Great Photos..... looks like a fun time was had by all.


I'll second that. Thats a ot of Habanas over a weeks? period.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

padronme... He had most of those in one day hahahaha!!!

Kerry, Mike and Greg not only pushed him down the slippery slope they greased it up ahead of time!!!

Tecnorobo ended up with the "pass and take" box. I started by throwing some smokes in that weren't my favorites but someone else might like them. Well, there were some puts and takes with more puts than takes and tecnorobo ended up with what was left in a 70's RyJ box.

The kid needs a good humi now.

Nice meeting you Blake. Hope to see you again soon.


----------

